# 73-87 Chevy Trucks



## CC Rider (Dec 24, 2010)

How many of you guys have restored one of these trucks or drive them? Let's see some pictures


----------



## centerc (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30955145&l=96e2c68cd0&id=1228777740


1985 Custom Deluxe it was My Grandfathers stock 305 dual exhaust 80 k miles


----------



## deja vu (Dec 25, 2010)

I got an old beater 81 4x4 Dually.

Big Block,4 speed.


Love it!


----------



## Fireman158 (Dec 26, 2010)

Working on an 86 k10 now


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 26, 2010)

I still drive a 1974 cheverolet cheyenne Lwb about 1000 miles a year.


----------



## CC Rider (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice truck Centerc! I found a 1977 Bonanza that I might buy and I'm looking for ideas and advice on how y'all did your trucks.


----------



## vonnick52 (Dec 26, 2010)

84 Chevy S10 "Durango" 2.8L 4x4.  I paid $700 for it a few months ago and have been working on it as money becomes available. 

I have reran most of the vacuum lines, replaced the fuel pump and filter, and am in the process of replacing the CV halfshafts, ball joints, shocks, control arm bushings and lower control arms.

I intend to take the bed off, build a wooden flatbed customized for dog hunting, lift it a little bit, and put some decent tires on it and keep it for my woods truck.  Also considering doing a cab swap....but might just fix up the one that's on it and replace the driver side door and latch.  Have to get some sheet metal for the floor cause it's rusted out.  Also have to replace the ignition cylinder (it starts and runs without a key).

I really like the first-gen s10s.  Pretty easy to work on, parts are cheap (mechanical fuel pump was $32 from Autozone) and I enjoy fixing up old stuff instead of letting it die.











Good thing I saw this:


----------



## craig barnett (Dec 26, 2010)

*83 k5 blazer*

Built for off road. 350 456 gears, rhino lined. Going back 36/12.50/15 when wear tread off these tires.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> Nice truck Centerc! I found a 1977 Bonanza that I might buy and I'm looking for ideas and advice on how y'all did your trucks.





I had a `76 Bonanza short bed 4 wheel drive. Bought it off the showroom floor brand new for $7,300. Drove it ten years and finally traded it. I liked it, but it rode ROUGH and had a considerable thirst.


----------



## CC Rider (Dec 27, 2010)

Keep em' comin boys! Those are some good looking trucks and projects.


----------



## centerc (Dec 28, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> Nice truck Centerc! I found a 1977 Bonanza that I might buy and I'm looking for ideas and advice on how y'all did your trucks.



Thanks. The tuneau covers are 200 $ at auto zone they order them it makes a big difference in the looks of the truck


----------



## chevy85 (Dec 29, 2010)

I drive a 85 chevy 4x4 every day love my truck


----------



## diamondback (Dec 30, 2010)

My daily driver is a 86 custom deluxe.havent done anything to it yet but had it bout 2 years now.short wheel base 2 wheel drive with stock 4.3 and 4 barrel edlebrock carb.Very dependable and great on gas.Has a couple rust spot at the normal places but not terrible.paid 1500 for it and its been the best 1500 I ever paid for a vehicle.

I just bought a 88 3/4 ton 4x4 burb thats gonna be a project.body is in great shape.havin some mechanical stuff worked on now.I already have a warn winch bumper to go in it but still lookin for a used winch.gonna put black rims and 35 s on it and build a roof rack.

If you are lookin for ideas go to pirate 4x4 .com and check out some of their rigs.lotta pics to look at.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 30, 2010)

I have an old 77 GMC Jimmy 4x4. I got it back in 97 and did a lot of work on it. Rebuilt  350 engine with 4bbl carb, rebuilt 350 auto trans, power window in tailgate, 6" suspension lift, 35" BFG mud terrain tires, replaced all suspension bushings. 
 I replaced the interior with a mid 80 dodge caravan interior, and 5 overhead gun racks. This is one of the few that you don't have to hold on to the steering wheel while driving or applying the brakes. I might drive it 500 miles in a year. It's just not economical, but it is nice in the snow.
I have been thinking about selling it but everybody is broke.


----------



## diamondback (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Leon,is that a replacement dash board or the original?I have a fairly good original in my truck but will need another for the suburban and originals in good shape are gettin hard to find .they all tend to fall apart around the speaker holes.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 30, 2010)

I got the dash out of a blazer that was bought for parts and painted it black


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 9, 2011)

Got 2.....
79 GMC  4X4 with 6" suspension lift with 3" body lift...
383 stroker--auto trans with rear locker and front posi....
35" tires----about 10mpg...don't drive much....

85 S-10  4X4 with 2.8 V6 rebuilt .030 over with edelbrock
4 barrel manifold with 390 cfm Holly carb....4spd with
3" body lift and 31" tires...cut fenders for tire clearance....
About 19mpg average and 20-21 mpg on the highway...
Main hunt vehicle.....


----------



## Redbow (Jan 9, 2011)

I have an '86 Chevy Silverado I have done a lot of work on. I don't drive it much though. Mine is semi-restored,,sorta...


----------



## roadhand10 (Jan 10, 2011)

my buddys old 79 scottsdale was a beast. crate 350 baked the 39.5s


----------



## sambo1456 (Jan 13, 2011)

*84 chevy silverado 4x4*

350 automatic four whell drive flow master exhaust power windows cruise 80000 miles


----------



## beulahboy (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is my 86 GMC High Sierra K1500


----------



## daisy102998 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a 1984-I bought new in 1983.  Drive it every day 400,000 plus miles and 2 engines-I was wondering where can you buy new dashes-mine is coming apart?  it would look good if people would quit running into me.  Also a 1987 Jimmy 2 wheel drive.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 14, 2011)

tshelton99 said:


> Leon, is it possible those seats came from a '87 Daytona?
> I use these type of seats in 2 vehicle I customized, very comfy seats I might add,



No. I personally removed them from a Dodge Caravan, but the Daytona being a Chrysler product also, I could see them being very similar. They are quite comfortable, unlike the factory GM seats. Those things weren't any good when they were brand new.


----------



## AM1 (Jan 15, 2011)

My dad's '86 Chevy Custom Deluxe 10 stepside. 4.3 liter V6 with factory 4-bbl carb, 3spd on the column. He co-signed with me on this truck my junior year in highschool ('88) and we did a little horse tradin' later on and he's had it ever since.


----------



## beulahboy (Jan 15, 2011)

FINE red truck!!!!


----------



## beulahboy (Jan 15, 2011)

tshelton99 said:


> Now I always have like the looks of those chevy/GMC stepsides, and you sure have a sharp one there, sets up just right



Thank you, sir. I LOVE my truck- I just need to pay some attention to my Quadrajet and my suspension......


----------



## centerc (Jan 23, 2011)

daisy102998 said:


> I have a 1984-I bought new in 1983.  Drive it every day 400,000 plus miles and 2 engines-I was wondering where can you buy new dashes-mine is coming apart?  it would look good if people would quit running into me.  Also a 1987 Jimmy 2 wheel drive.



www.lmctruck.com
they have every part of the truck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2011)

AM1 said:


> My dad's '86 Chevy Custom Deluxe 10 stepside. 4.3 liter V6 with factory 4-bbl carb, 3spd on the column. He co-signed with me on this truck my junior year in highschool ('88) and we did a little horse tradin' later on and he's had it ever since.


 
That is a work of art. Very nice truck.


----------

